# Best looking prewar ladies bike??? Pictures please!



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

What is your favorite or which do you consider the best looking prewar ladies bike??? Pictures please!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2015)

I may be a little biased but...


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I may be a little biased but...



Wow, that's a good choice.  I think that might be hard to beat right off the bat!
Is it your machine??


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah, way to shut the debate down right out of the gate Mike.  Might as well lock this thread up.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah, way to shut the debate down right out of the gate Mike.  Might as well lock this thread up.




So.... slight thread change.... whats your SECOND best looking prewar ladies bike??? Pictures please! 
lol


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 13, 2015)

This is it, hands down, end of story (but less the basket and having correct grips).
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Aerocyclette*

Yeah, thats a good one! Huffman candy!  But my dream ladies bike needs a tank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2015)

Can't go wrong with ladies Elgins.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Daisy's Elgin*

Ok Ill add Daisy's Elgin. She said out of all the bikes I bought for her this one rides the best. She said the Miss America is too heavy and flexy.


----------



## mike j (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok, Joe opened the door...


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 13, 2015)

hand cut paper  35" x 45".


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## rocketman (Oct 13, 2015)

Sweet.......................black.......................Sweet


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, some really interesting design details there!

Love the rear fender with the built in chain guard on the blue Elgin... really nice detail.

The connection between the head and seat tube on ladies bikes is a big thing (obvious I know).
I love the triple tube connection on the first bike.

The second big thing I notice in general is the skirt guard and how that works with the chain guard.

Interesting stuff!

Regards
Gavin


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 13, 2015)

Best of Show in Ann Arbor. 1937 ELGIN SKYLARK. The bike, and the moment, were very memorable.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Best of Show in Ann Arbor. 1937 ELGIN SKYLARK. The bike, and the moment, were very memorable.



That's really nice, great picture. Can you tell us more of the story behind it??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2015)

Another elegant lady. Definitely on my girl's "want" list.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 13, 2015)

Though I might vote for the Wingbar, I have a soft spot for the fully equipped, sprung and skirted lady Hawthornes of the 1940's like this '41 American from nostalgic.net:


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 13, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> That's really nice, great picture. Can you tell us more of the story behind it??




The lady owner is Barb Klaus. Not much else I can add, but I remember the award presentation being very emotional. It I recall correctly, a family member tied to the bike may have recently passed. Maybe some other caber can add more.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

barracuda said:


> Though I might vote for the Wingbar, I have a soft spot for the fully equipped, sprung and skirted lady Hawthornes of the 1940's like this '41 American from nostalgic.net:



Great bike... that skirt guard is an Art Deco classic.


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I may be a little biased but...




I think we have a winner!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2015)

I've always liked this Newport.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 13, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I've always liked this Newport.



Now THAT'S some funky frame design.  Love it!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I've always liked this Newport.



What the ....[emoji102] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 14, 2015)

by far for its age and design my vote goes for the swan

Nick.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 14, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> by far for its age and design my vote goes for the swan
> 
> Nick.
> View attachment 243080



Is that thing real? I had seen a picture of it and thought it was just a prototype or a one off or something.
When and where were they made??
Amazing looking thing.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2015)

catfish said:


> I think we have a winner!




 I agree.
 Just remember the emotion you had, the first time you saw one of these. 
 Very few bikes have struck me the way the 1936 Elgin Skylark did the first time I saw one.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Attention grabber....*



cyclingday said:


> I agree.
> Just remember the emotion you had, the first time you saw one of these.
> Very few bikes have struck me the way the 1936 Elgin Skylark did the first time I saw one.






catfish said:


> I think we have a winner!




That bike was at a ride I attended and I could Not stop staring at each and every detail... while trying to ride.
Mike's girl has to get used to attention when she rides that beauty.
I still have a pic of it in my phone


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 14, 2015)

Shelby Speedline Airflow.


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2015)

charnleybob said:


>




There she is...what a beauty!!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

Even with a old garage restoration this is my favorite!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2015)

Man that is really nice Mark!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

Ya, the Colson GY Dbl Eagle Clipper is one of those girl that rides and looks almost as good a the boys. I Thanks Joe


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 16, 2015)

mike j said:


> Ok, Joe opened the door...



What brand/model is this? Elgin?


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

1941 Colson built Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> Even with a old garage restoration this is my favorite!View attachment 243579View attachment 243580




um...NO!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> um...NO!




Yeah, I thought it was only a couple of years ago, that this one got voted, one of the worst looking girls bike ever built.
Abandon ship! That thing is going down!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2015)

my number one choice:





and a few also rans:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 16, 2015)

Here are 2 of them My Elgin Twin light and Dayton national!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


>




Love the look of the matched pair of mens and ladies bikes!
I want to do that myself but I have one major problem, CCM never build a ladies version of the Flyte model.
I might have to do something about that!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2015)

*Gavin*

Wow that would be great to build a ladies CCM. Oh I almost forgot here is your custom made hand carved Shur-Spin my friend. Departure will be tomorrow in the am headed to the most beautiful Island.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 16, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> Love the look of the matched pair of mens and ladies bikes!
> I want to do that myself but I have one major problem, CCM never build a ladies version of the Flyte model.
> I might have to do something about that!



hay your right 37flyth they did not!!!! make a ladies bike !!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 16, 2015)

Should have added the photo.....what make/model?
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=243003&stc=1&d=1444776301


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wow that would be great to build a ladies CCM. Oh I almost forgot here is your custom made hand carved Shur-Spin my friend. Departure will be tomorrow in the am headed to the most beautiful Island.



That looks GREAT Joe!  I will hunt the mail box in the next few weeks!! It will the look the part on the Flyte! 

I have had the idea of building a ladies Flyte for years and the right donor frame/fork set has just come my way...
In the words of one the Flyte experts on the Cabe to me in private after I showed him pictures of the butchered the frame.... "that frame is junk".  Perfect for my project as i would not want to wreck a good frame.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2015)

Right on!! I cant wait to see it on your bike!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Right on!! I cant wait to see it on your bike!



Hell Joe... that means I have to get off my ass and finish the bike!


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I thought it was only a couple of years ago, that this one got voted, one of the worst looking girls bike ever built.
> Abandon ship! That thing is going down!




Uh oh......Karla might not be giving you a hug the next time she sees you since she is the proud owner of an original paint, blue on blue girls Colson Clipper.


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> my number one choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




N.A.H.   Not Another Huffman. I'll be making these shirts soon as well as the anti schwinn shirts.

"Ride a Schwinn and you will just blend in, on an Airflo, who knows where you'll go?"


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2015)

That's ok.
Karla's beauty will over shadow the funky appearance of that tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> That's ok.
> Karla's beauty will over shadow the funky appearance of that tank.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Truly a GREAT save their my friend!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2015)

That Shur-Spin with the Aero Prop looks fabulous, Joe!
Another magnificent creation from Studio Buffardi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Oct 16, 2015)

*Pre (Spanish American) War*

Here's my girl...


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

mike j said:


> Here's my girl...



That's fantastic.  I really love the attention to detail where they have used little curved braces between the frame members... very nice stuff.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2015)

slick said:


> N.A.H.   Not Another Huffman. I'll be making these shirts soon as well as the anti schwinn shirts.
> 
> "Ride a Schwinn and you will just blend in, on an Airflo, who knows where you'll go?"



Coming from the guy who just asked if the double bar roadster was for sale  your a closeted schwinn guy.... its ok ...we have a support group 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ride a Schwinn and you will just blend in, on an Airflo, who knows where you'll go?".... "Ride a Flyte and small children and dogs will run with fright"


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 16, 2015)

I had one like this about 10 years ago - love the lines


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 16, 2015)

*Skylark wins my vote....*

Skylark wins my vote... it's hard to beat but some of the others are VERY cool as well... someone said it right, there's no ignoring the feeling the first time I laid eyes on a Skylark, it just grabbed me and wouldn't let go. 

Fordmike, that black is so Lilly Munster/Morticia Adams *sinister*, I love it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

No shock Scott picking a odd looking Huffman product !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2015)

I love Schwinns!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I love Schwinns!




you're sick!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> No shock Scott picking a odd looking Huffman product !




Mark, you are the only person I have ever heard call any of the Super Streamline bikes "odd looking"

let me re-consider the Ladies Colson.... nope, still looks like the Titanic sinking.


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

Actually was talking about that two tone blue one with a odd looking tank, odder than the clipper !, the stream-liner & twinflex are pretty cool !


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 16, 2015)

*My vote for post war...*

I know, I know... we're talking about PRE war ladies bikes here, but this bulbous, cartoony Higgins gets my vote for best post war ladies ride...


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

a couple of Elgins, plane & simple and a little wild


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey Justin. What a beauty! Actually, my girl's Skylark is an early build '36. Seldom seen deeper plum with minimal striping. We feel quite fortunate to be her current caretakers.


----------



## John (Oct 19, 2015)

I like this girls bicycle


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, that one looks pretty, PHENOMENAL!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah John, I'll have to agree with you there!
of course Mark will say it smells funny or something, but don't worry, his bike is sinking.
it looks better without the basket!


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2015)

No, that is one of the best looking Huffman's, nice bike John!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 20, 2015)

Had to add a Schwinn...I built this bike a few years ago.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 20, 2015)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Had to add a Schwinn...I built this bike a few years ago.




Nice!  I really like the rubbers, tyres and seat in matching colours... looks VERY smart.


----------



## Cobra Jet (Oct 20, 2015)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Had to add a Schwinn...I built this bike a few years ago.




That bike is so nice, I sent a picture of it to my wife. She loved it.


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 28, 2015)

My vote goes to the 36 Huffman, but I have to add my original 39 Schwinn DX I purchased a couple months ago, she don't have many accessories but there is something about the lines and the black paint that makes her look like the brute she is.
 Lee


----------

